# Rosie glitches



## Jeannine (Nov 25, 2017)

Rosie's back at it again.

KaydeeKrunk brought to my attention the villager arm glitch where their arms will freeze in place during conversations. Their movements are spasms and twitches when it happens.



Spoiler: glitch












I found Rosie doing a new fan movement and went to talk to her... only to phase right through her.



Spoiler: ???











Has it happened to anyone else? Can I not talk to her when she's doing this animation? The source of these glitches has only been Rosie so far...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 25, 2017)

Oh my god! She got you with her fan dance! XD Have yet to see that, I've successfully talked to villagers while they are doing the fan dance, so it's just another glitch. Pretty funny though.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 25, 2017)

I've never seen that fan one before!  How silly (which is, appropriately, Rosie's catchphrase).  That one with the arm movements I've definitely seen though.


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 25, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I've never seen that fan one before!  How silly (which is, appropriately, Rosie's catchphrase).  That one with the arm movements I've definitely seen though.



Yeah the new animations are very cool to see! The construction on my Cute Tent Lv. 1 had just finished, maybe that unlocked it?



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Oh my god! She got you with her fan dance! XD Have yet to see that, I've successfully talked to villagers while they are doing the fan dance, so it's just another glitch. Pretty funny though.



Haha, that's good to hear! It was the first time I saw that dance and I really liked it  I don't even mind that the game is a little buggy at times, it's very amusing. 
I still think my Rosie is broken


----------



## ravenblue (Nov 27, 2017)

I've had Goldie, Rosie, and Beau do the arm glitch thing multiple times today - usually when I talk to them if they are sleeping or drinking coffee. I'm now going to talk to all my fan dancers to see if I can provoke the other glitch, haha.


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 27, 2017)

ravenblue said:


> I've had Goldie, Rosie, and Beau do the arm glitch thing multiple times today - usually when I talk to them if they are sleeping or drinking coffee. I'm now going to talk to all my fan dancers to see if I can provoke the other glitch, haha.



Yeah I've noticed the arm glitch is more likely while they're sitting and performing an action like drinking, reading, sleeping, etc... 
I think I've seen all my villagers do it at least once now but the fan glitch has never repeated itself


----------



## angiepie (Nov 27, 2017)

Lily was sitting on the ground of my camp and I walked right through her. I've had the arm glitch too, it happened today with Rosie actually lol


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 27, 2017)

angiepie said:


> Lily was sitting on the ground of my camp and I walked right through her. I've had the arm glitch too, it happened today with Rosie actually lol



Oh that's funny, I haven't seen that yet! I'm sure they'll get to patching these glitches at some point but they're pretty amusing in the meantime


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 27, 2017)

Wow...

Nice camp tho!


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 27, 2017)

Bunny from tiger said:


> Wow...
> 
> Nice camp tho!



Thank you! I think I've made good progress since then (which was two days ago but still ) I really can't put this game down, and it doesn't help that it's on a device I take with me everywhere


----------



## Bcat (Nov 27, 2017)

i had goldie do the arm glitch while doing the fan dance. It was... disturbing


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 27, 2017)

Bcat said:


> i had goldie do the arm glitch while doing the fan dance. It was... disturbing



Oh God that would be the stuff of nightmares


----------

